# Going for a safari - give your best tips and advice



## RChauhan (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm going for a safari to Tanzania and will be going to Lake Maynara, the Ngorongoro Crater and the Serengeti.

I have my lenses and bodies but would love advice and tips on travel, shooting and accessory gear.


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 5, 2015)

I did that trip in 2013 and I hope you love it as much as I did. If you do a search on Tanzania on this forum, you'll see a lot of good ideas and tips that have already been listed, but here are a few things that I think are key:

Pack as light as you can. I left my laptop at home and just took a lot of SD cards and two card wallets by think tank to keep them in. 

If you don't already have them, buy B+W's UV XS-Pro filters with the nano coatings. The nano coatings do a fantastic job of shedding dust. 

Do go on the balloon ride at the Serengeti – – truly the highlight of my trip. 

Take a flashlight with you as even lodges in the Tanzanian parks periodically lose electricity while they're changing generators. 

Don't believe it if your tour company says you don't need Tanzanian currency, you can just use dollars. While dollars can be used in almost all settings, there were a few in which only local currency was accepted. In other cases, dollars could be used, but at a very poor exchange rate. 

Best wishes,
Vivid


----------

